# How to book a ride on the BMW Ring Taxi?



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

Lads, if you let me know when youa re scheduled for rides, I'll see if I can get Sabine to be your driver.

Since Hans J Stuck has defected to VAG, she's the famous one!


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Hammerwerfer said:


> Lads, if you let me know when youa re scheduled for rides, I'll see if I can get Sabine to be your driver.
> 
> Since Hans J Stuck has defected to VAG, she's the famous one!


PM Sent! Now if I can just figure out this voucher situation...


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Hammerwerfer said:


> Lads, if you let me know when youa re scheduled for rides, I'll see if I can get Sabine to be your driver.
> 
> Since Hans J Stuck has defected to VAG, she's the famous one!


Same here, just sent a PM. That is a very nice gesture, Hammerwerfer, and is greatly appreciated. Like slubu, the waiting for the voucher now begins....


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

well the good news continues....the voucher actually arrived in the mail today!


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

triplefive said:


> well the good news continues....the voucher actually arrived in the mail today!


What the hell! Grrrr.


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

slubu said:


> What the hell! Grrrr.


If it's definitely an issue of them sending it to the wrong COUNTRY I think you should definitely ask them to re-send it. It seems to get here pretty quick if they do send it out properly.


----------

